# mini bolbitis?



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

is there such thing as mini bolbitis?
there's a bigger and smaller one apparently...
here's a pix of the smaller one...about 5 in wide and 8 in long triangular fronds


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

I doubt so. It's probably just younger plants versus fully grown matured specimens in optimal conditions.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I agree. I've seen some Bolbitis that definitely look different from others (including the 'small form' with the shorter petiole), but given the right conditions and time, they all get fairly large. I sure would be pretty nice if there was a form that stayed really small.


----------



## bensaf (Jun 20, 2005)

Somebody in Jakarta has been trying to sell me "Mini Bolbitis" for a while.

Swears it stays smaller and brighter green. Never got to have a look at it.

Maybe I should look and try some, see how it turns out. He's had it a few months.


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

There are other species of Bolbitis around, e.g. B. heteroclita... as well as ferns that superficially resemble Bolbitis (e.g. Trichomanes sp.).


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

bensaf said:


> Somebody in Jakarta has been trying to sell me "Mini Bolbitis" for a while.
> 
> Swears it stays smaller and brighter green. Never got to have a look at it.
> 
> Maybe I should look and try some, see how it turns out. He's had it a few months.


hi bensaf,

could his name be wie wie?
btw...i'm in jkt now. i got some from wie wie but all mixed up with the bigger ones now. 
so i'm just curious to whether is there really such a thing as a mini...

i believe brighter green leaves are due to brighter lighting.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

*bolbitis minor*

hi this is close up of the leaf on bolbitis minor


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

here is close up of bolbitis major.

i notice quite a big difference in leaf structure.

friend has kept the minor one for more than 5 months and they remain small...so maybe there's a valid minor or major.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

My bolbitis leaves are those shown as "minor" and they are rather large... dont think you can call them..."minor"


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

relatively then


----------

